# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Arduino, ajuda e duvidas de principiante...

## NunoDinis

Boas Pessoal,

Bem, estava eu aqui a tentar arranjar uma forma de dosear quantidades pequenas de forma automática e a pesquisar sobre bombas peristalticas e forma de conseguir dosear a quantidade que quero, quando me lembro..."Epá, eu já me fartei de ouvir falar do Arduino, e se fosse investigar um pouco mais? se calhar serve os meus propositos!"

Ora bem, conjecturas á parte, fui investigar e gostava de ter a opinião de quem tenha algum conhecimento, porque, sinceramente electrónica não é o meu forte, e ou percebo isto de uma vez por todas ou vou continuar a dosear á mão...
O Primeiro projecto que pensei é então o de construir um cicuito com 3 bombas para dosear alguns elementos(Com precisão milimétrica), e é aqui que entra o Arduino.

*Propósitos*:
- Conseguir dosear 1ml diários de qualquer suplemento, para conseguir isto, teria de ter uma bomba peristaltica a trabalhar, imaginem, durante 2 segundos. Tanto quanto sei não existe nenhum timer que me permita fazer isto...

*Soluções*:
- Comprar um arduino
estou indeciso entre "http://www.dealextreme.com/p/arduino-uno-rev3-development-board-120464?item=4" e "http://www.dealextreme.com/p/arduino-duemilanove-2009-atmega328-p-20pu-usb-board-blue-60cm-118078?item=36", também porque não sei quais a diferenças...
- Comprar um RTC para ligar ao Arduino;

*Duvidas*:
Nem sei por onde começar...
1ª de que forma posso ligar o Arduino á corrente? sei que deve ter que levar um transformador, de 5V provavelmente(tendo em conta que é a voltagem a que este trabalha). A ligação é directa á placa ou terei que comprar algum item adicional?

2ª Para fazer a bomba trabalhar durante 2segundos(por exemplo), terei que fazer a leitura do RTC e programar(nesta área não tenho grande dificuldade tendo em conta que é a minha área profissional, e pesquisando creio que chego lá) o código para que isto aconteça. Ou seja na prática, programo o aparelho para que emita durante 2 segundos voltagem por uma das saidas, seria isto? e de que forma posso ligar o arduino á bomba? a bomba funciona a DC12V, de que forma posso "dizer" á bomba, para se ligar e desligar? tenho que comprar algum adaptador para a saida do arduino?

3ª Presumo que seja possivel ligar o aparelho ao computador através do USB, e dessa forma programá-lo ou fazer o upload do software para "dentro" da sua memória, isto é verdade?

Ou seja na prática creio que necessitaria de isto:

*Transformador 5V* -> *Arduino + RTC programados de acordo* -> *Bomba Doseadora*

Presumo que a semantica para o código seja, e ajudem-me os mais experientes na matéria:
- Captura de eventos(Neste caso que cheguem as 21h, por ex) com loop;
- Emitir sinal para a porta de saida durante 2Segundos;
- Voltar ao estado normal(captura de eventos em loop).

Opiniões, Ajuda, Criticas aceitam-se(Também aceito aquelas a dizer para usar mais o "Search", mas a realidade é que já pesquisei imenso e não consegui chegar a conclusão nenhuma...se calhar é porque existe tanta informação que a mesma em vez de ajudar, baralha, ou então porque estou a procurar nos sites errados).
Vou pesquisar também um software(para o PC) que me permita testar o código do arduino, porque se isto funcionar futuramente quero fazer upgrades para medir temp e fazer disparar ventoinhas por ex.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Se prentendes simular, procura pelo proteus, este permite montar o circuito, colocar o arduino no circuito, e programa-lo com o teu sketch e testar a interacção com o circuito.

O circuito que pretendes é mt simples. Precisas de uma placa de relés(que tenha o numero de relés igual ou superior ao numero de bombas a utilizar), do arduino, para o efeito o deumilnove serve, e do rtc como disses-te caso queiras ser preciso, senão, um simples loop serve.

Se queres poder interagir com o arduino sem pc, precisas do lcd shield com teclado.

Procura no ebay, tens por lá de tudo.

----------


## NunoDinis

Hum, ok!
Quanto ao Loop em vez do RTC, se a luz falha, desparametriza as horas, enquanto que se for o RTC a pilha mantem o relogio certo, penso eu...

Quanto ao Relé... em inglês seria Relay, certo? encontrei um com 8 saidas para 12V mas fala em 140cm... deve ser erro presumo que seja 14cm... mas nunca se sabe.
nesse caso vou mesmo avançar, ontem encontrei um manual para noobs (http://tronixstuff.wordpress.com/tutorials/), espero que ajude outros.

Obrigado.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

"1ª de que forma posso ligar o Arduino á corrente? sei que deve ter que levar um transformador, de 5V provavelmente(tendo em conta que é a voltagem a que este trabalha). A ligação é directa á placa ou terei que comprar algum item adicional?"

Melhor optar por uma fonte de 9 v pois a tensão mínima recomendada é de 6 v.

"2ª Para fazer a bomba trabalhar durante 2segundos(por exemplo), terei que fazer a leitura do RTC e programar(nesta área não tenho grande dificuldade tendo em conta que é a minha área profissional, e pesquisando creio que chego lá) o código para que isto aconteça. Ou seja na prática, programo o aparelho para que emita durante 2 segundos voltagem por uma das saidas, seria isto? e de que forma posso ligar o arduino á bomba? a bomba funciona a DC12V, de que forma posso "dizer" á bomba, para se ligar e desligar? tenho que comprar algum adaptador para a saida do arduino?"

Neste caso o RTC servirá para o agendamento dos dias e horários das dosagens. Para limitar o tempo de dosagem utilize a função millis.
Segundo o vendedor desta bomba (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Per...#ht_655wt_1139) ela pode dosar entre 0,1 e 0,15 ml por segundo.

O esquema de ligação pode ser semelhante a este:



Utilize o PWM para controlar o fluxo de dosagem.

O CI (Circuito integrado) da imagem suporta até 500mA e a bomba do link consome 1A (confirme com o vendedor). Você poderá colocar um outro CI compatível com a carga.

Você pode utilizar meu código da TPA automática como base.
Os detalhes do meu projeto estão aqui:
http://reefcorner.org/forum/topic.as...83&whichpage=2


"3ª Presumo que seja possível ligar o aparelho ao computador através do USB, e dessa forma programá-lo ou fazer o upload do software para "dentro" da sua memória, isto é verdade?"

Sim, está correto.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Para este caso não vejo necessidade de reles.

----------


## NunoDinis

Muito Obrigado Fernando,

Seu projecto já é profissional!
Não tinha pensado no screw shield, iria usar uma "solderless breadboard", para evitar soldar, junto com "Breadboard Jumper Wires", mas pelo que vejo o screw shield também funcionaria.
O Objectivo seria construir uma caixa em acrilico para guardar o Arduino e demais componentes, e fazer uma coisa modular(Como presumo seja ideia da maior parte do pessoal)...
Neste caso e do que entendo, vejo que seria necessário um outro transformador de 12V(a debitar um minimo de 1A) para a Bomba Peristaltica, que ligaria ao Arduino e á Bomba,

Isto da amperagem e da voltagem faz-me sempre confusão, sobretudo porque não consigo fazer uma coorrelação entre os dois e os W, sei que significam coisas diferentes, como tal não me preocupa.
Descobri isto, porque fiz uma calha de Leds DIY, e tive que andar a vasculhar tudo isto!

Ora bem, tendo em conta que já tenho algumas ajudas valiosissimas, vou proceder á encomenda do Arduino e componentes por forma a iniciar o projecto ASAP!

Muito obrigado, mais uma vez!

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Como pretende ter 3 bombas dosadoras e cada bomba consome 1A é melhor colocar uma fonte de 4A. Assim, deixa 1A para o arduino.

Tem outro modelo de bomba (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dosing-pump-...item25715a140a) esta consome 80 mA e tem fluxo mínimo de aproximadamente 1ml por segundo.

Quanto a questão das unidades, a equação é esta:

Corrente = potência / tensão

Por exemplo,

1 motor de 440W de potência e alimentado a uma tensão 220V.

Corrente = 440W / 220V
Corrente = 2A

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Se a ideia é só controlar as bombas a 12v, eu usaria uma placa de mosfets e não uma de relays que é mais dada a falhas.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2709351094...#ht_5814wt_689

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Nuno, com $22,00 dá para comprar uma dúzia de CI's.
Já testei o circuito do esquema acima para controlar a velocidade das minhas ventoinhas.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## NunoDinis

Olá de Novo,

Estive a tentar encontrar um CI que suporta-se 1A, mas existem algumas coisas que não consigo entender...
Tive Sistemas digitais na universidade vai para 13 anos... e lembro-me de muito pouco...Mas do que me lembro os Circuitos de 16 pins, podem nem todos servir para o mesmo...Ou seja, mesmo encontrando um circuito de 1A a ligação seria parecida? serviria para o mesmo?

Por ex. será que este circuito serviria? e as ligações seriam as mesmas?
http://www.inmotion.pt/store/h-bridge-motor-driver-1a

Decidi também implementar um botão para testar o sistema, pulsando o botão daria para verificar se durante o tempo pre definido a quantidade a dosar seria a mesma.

O Código está já escrito(tenho noutro PC...) e vou utilizar a função millis() enquanto não chega o RTC.

Desculpem as duvidas mas baralho-me todo com sistemas digitais...

Abraços e obrigado.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Servirão desde que o circuito interno seja semelhante a este:



Não conheço o circuito do link.

Outra opção é comprar o ULN2003A e colocar dois pinos em paralelo.



Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Um reparo... acho que não estou enganado se afirmar que o '+' da fonte tem que ir ao pino 9 do CI ULN2*003A*...pelo menos no CI ULN2*803* é assim que se processa...

Seguindo o meu raciocínio:
massas (arduino e fonte) no pino 8 do CI
*12V no pino 9 do CI*

12V directamente da fonte para a ventoinha.
O CI à saída dos pinos 15/16 sai com sinal invertido, fazendo assim trabalhar a ventoinha.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoDinis

Pois...
Eu por acaso só estou a conseguir encontrar o ULN2803... o 2003A não estou a conseguir encontrar.
E para este caso não necessitava de resistencias, certo?

Ou seja eram ligações directas entre os componentes?

Obrigado, mais uma vez.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Bom dia!

O 2803 também serve e a ligação é feita da mesma forma e sem resistências.


Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Bom dia a todos,

Aproveito o tópico sobre o Arduino para perguntar aos que de entre vós usam o Arduino para controlar a iluminação, qual o kit que comprariam se fosse hoje?

Já agora alguém tem o Arduino a controlar drivers dimmable para LEDs?  Como [URL="[COLOR="#800000"]Dimmable IP67 Waterproof 100W Power LED Driver Input 110v-290v ,30v-36V w Dimmer[/COLOR] por exemplo.

Obrigado

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde 
aproveito a pergunta do Raul Bernardino pois queria colocar a mesma questão 
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

O esquema controle de iluminação pode ser encontrado neste tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....M-nas-Meanwell.
Não encontrei o esquema de como é feito o controle do driver citado.
Acho que a melhor opção são os drivers da Meanwell.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Bom dia a todos,

Quer dizer que o arduino apenas pode controlar alguns dimmable drivers e não outros? É que os da Meanwell são bem mais caros (pareciam pelo menos). 

Abraço,

RB

----------


## NunoDinis

Olá Raul,

Sinceramente não investiguei... dá uma vista de olhos neste tópico:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?22185-Coadas

Acho que o Pedro tem a iluminação controlada pelo Arduino...Pode ser que ajuda, eu sei que o tópico é extenso, mas algures pelo meio tens essa vertente, tens até uma discussão de como simular o nascer e o por do sol em vários pontos do planeta  :Smile: 

Espero que ajude.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Nuno,

Isso eu sei e segui o tópico de perto claro... Tem coisas muito avançadas  :Big Grin: 

A dúvida era se os drivers dimmable têm formas diferentes de ser controlados ou se para o arduino é = se forem da marca x ou y  :Wink: 

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O que é importante é saber se:
1. os drivers trabalham 0-5V ou 0-10V?
2. os drivers funcionam de PWM 0 - xx ou de PWM xx - 0

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Quer dizer que o arduino apenas pode controlar alguns dimmable drivers e não outros? É que os da Meanwell são bem mais caros (pareciam pelo menos). 
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> RB


Boas Raul.

O Arduino pode controlar quase tudo, podes é ter a necessidade de criar um circuito de interface.

As meanwell aceitam PWM, mas em niveis diferentes. 

O arduino trabalha a 5V e por isso, o PWM é de 0-5V.

As meanwell é de 0-10V, logo, precisas de um circuito à frente do arduino para que funcione.

Vê o meu post da calha 8xT5, tens lá o circuito para converter PWM em 0-10V analógico.

Este circuito serve para ti, só tens que tirar o filtro RC de entrada, ou seja, tiras a 1ª resistência e o condensador.

Isto se percebi bem e o teu objectivo é controlar as meanwell.

Abraço,

João

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa tarde João e Pedro

João: O meu objectivo é o arduino controlar estes drivers.

Pedro: Não faço a mínima ideia... O link que enviei ajuda a responder?

Espero que dê pois já comecei a encomenda  :Wink: 

Obrigado pelas ajudas.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, isso é diferente.

Precisas de um circuito com um simples fet e 2 resistências.

Isso anda por aqui.

Mas resumindo o circuito em texto:

Material:
- Mosfet nivel lógico (IRLZ44N)
- resistencia 10K
- resistência 100ohm

Resumo de ligações:

- resitencia de 100ohm entre o PWM do arduino e a GATE do fet.
- resistencia de 10k entre a GATE e massa (V-).
- SOURCE do fet à massa (V-)
- DRENO do fet ao negativo dos led's.
- Positivo dos Led's ao V+ do driver.
- GND do arduino ao V- do driver.


E voilá.... PWM a bumbar!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Precisas disto:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post184243

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Raul pelas fotografias e características do drivers escritas no link que colocaste não vejo nada para dimmable nesse driver, tem atenção antes de comprares, pergunta bem ao vendedor como é feito o DIM, se queres para Arduino o driver terá de suportar controle por PWM para ser o mais simples possível.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Tem um potenciometro que parece ser isso a regular/limitar a corrente. O pwm fazes à frente.

É o que me parece...

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Obrigado João,

Já percebi que vou ter que pedir ajuda depois de ter o material :P

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa noite a todos,

Devagarinho o material para a calha tem vindo a chegar... 120 LEDs de 3W cada. Ainda não tenho nenhum dos drivers para verificar a parte do dimmable. 

Tenho que começar a pensar no Arduino e em companhia para montar as coisas todas...

Abraços

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

E o dissipador, o que decidis-te?

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Eu estava a pensar fazer o mesmo que o Afonso. Colar as estrelas dos pede numa placa de alumínio e provocar circulação de ar com ventoinhas laterais. São leds de 3w. 

Qual o feedback até agora do Afonso ?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Eu estava a pensar fazer o mesmo que o Afonso. Colar as estrelas dos pede numa placa de alumínio e provocar circulação de ar com ventoinhas laterais. São leds de 3w. 
> 
> Qual o feedback até agora do Afonso ?


Olá bom dia o feedback é positivo, estou bastante satisfeito com o resultado.
a cola que utilizei foi "Devcon" própria para alumínio, exsite no mercado uma massa térmica mas não tem poder de colagem depois de seca quando manuseada parte e pode soltar-se, daí ter optado por esta cola.
de qualquer modo na parte de trás do aluminio onde estão os leds colados tenho alguns dissipadores metidos aliatóriamente conforme os fui encontrando nas minhas velharias (não esquecer que a minha calha é artesanal).
Concerteza que mais para a frentre irei fazer upgrade depois direi
cumprimentos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok, desde que a placa de aluminio tenha 3 ou 4 mm de espessura dá bem. Muito fina é perigoso, pode ter uma resistência muito grande à temperatura e vai fazer o led aquecer muito, a placa não aquece, mas o led sobe bastante porque não consegue transmitir o calor correctamente para o dissipador. Os led's aguentam uns teoricos 150º na junção, mas para que ele dure e tenha bom rendimento, convem que a junção ande abaixo dos 70-75º. A regra é, qt mais fresco melhor.

Abraço

----------


## NunoDinis

Ora Bem pessoal,

Depois de muita pesquisa e partir a cabeça, cheguei ao seguinte resultado para as bombas doseadoras:
Equipamento:
Arduino Uno Rev3
Relés de 12V(4 canais)
2 Bombas Doseadoras (Funcionam a 80ma)
1 Transformador de 12V - 2A
Esquema_Bombas.GIF

Acham possivel utilizar só um transformador como no esquema, ou teria que ter um por cada bomba e outro para o relé?
Aos peritos, parece bem esta ligação?
Para já coloquei só 2 bombas(no desenho), mas o objectivo é 4, tantas quanto as saidas do relé!

Outra coisa, coloquei as saidas do arduino no PWM, mas não sei se com o relé, me vai permitir controlar a velocidade das bombas, ou seja, por exemplo ligar a 100(escala do PWM de 0 a 255), passaria só parte(100/255) da corrente, ou teria que ligar a um pin de saida normal só para ligar/desligar?

Fico a aguardar opiniões.

Abraço e obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Bom... Arduino = 5V... Bombas doseadoras = 12V...
Por que razão queres modificar o caudal da bomba!? Não faz sentido... 50/60ml por minuto não te parece reduzido? Quanto a isto está tudo dito, parece-me...

Tens que te preocupar é como, com 5V, actuares um componente que necessita de 12V...
Já pensaste nisso?

Pesquisa por ULN2803 e terás uma das respostas... pois na electrónica há sempre diversas possibilidades...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoDinis

Olá Pedro,

O objectivo de modificar o caudal está relacionado com a quantidade a dosear... por exemplo se eu quiser dosear só 2ml de um componente poderia dosear aumentando o caudal... ou por tempo. Não é um imperativo e posso fazê-lo por tempo.

Quanto ás bombas, não percebi... o Arduino vai ser alimentado de forma autonoma, e para as bombas teria um transformador de 12V ligado á corrente(220V), a duvida está em se poderia usar o mesmo transformador para alimentar o relé e as bombas ou se deveria alimentar com transformadores separados(Esqueci-me de dizer que o transformador é ligado á corrente).

Já tinha visto o ULN2803, mas achei que para controlar 4 bombas, se calhar o relé ficava mais limpo e seria mais simples... posso naturalmente estar enganado, e optar pela utilização do ULN2803.

Abraço e obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ah está bem! tens os relés... tens que ver se as saídas desses relés são actuados com o GND ou os 5V...
Quanto à forma de temporizar  o caudal ou definir o caudal... estás no caminho errado...
A palavra 'Temporizar' diz tudo...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno se quiseres tirar ideias e ou até seguir o projecto já feito concretamente tens um aqui com tudo neste link (inclusivo já o código Arduino): 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2015868

Lê tudo com atenção de uma ponta a outra e vais encontrar informação muito boa que te tirará todas as duvidas.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A unica forma de fazer um doseamento correcto, é com motores passo a passo, sem isso, faz-se aproximações.  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Eu também tenho aqui uns relés na gaveta para fazer um trabalho semelhante... com um bébé de 23 meses e uma menina de 6 anos e de férias é dificil...lol...

Agora PWM esquece podes controlar mais débito aumento ou diminuindo a tensão para as bombas, vai depender do tipo de bombas para a tensão minima.
isso nos relés era morte certa em pouco tempo...
 :Big Grin: 

Define uma tensão para as bombas e "stick with it..." mais ou menos débito será por tempo . nem precisas de praticamente nada apenas a função millis para o tempo.
Vou tentar começar hoje vamos ver se tenho um tempinho...tá complicado.

dependendo das bombas e do caudal destas minimo, assim deverás alterar o comportamento do programa. Se me puser a fazer hoje ainda devo ter isso pronto até amanhã...sim é rápido porque usarei rotinas dos programas que fui fazendo prós leds...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Nuno se quiseres tirar ideias e ou até seguir o projecto já feito concretamente tens um aqui com tudo neste link (inclusivo já o código Arduino): 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2015868
> 
> Lê tudo com atenção de uma ponta a outra e vais encontrar informação muito boa que te tirará todas as duvidas.


vou tentar não ir lá antes do meu projecto para ser original...lol

----------


## António Vitor

vou tentar organizar a calha de leds com redução de fios para o pwm (apenas 2 do arduino para os azuis e brancos), tendo mais pins para as bombas peristálticas e outras coisas... acho que vou conseguir hoje assim me deixarem.

----------


## NunoDinis

Ok,

Já Li o tópico e tentei entender, a diferença é que foi feito com mosfets em vez de relés.
Quanto ao código, eu já o tenho feito e pronto a carregar no Arduino, mas como ainda não recebi as bombas, ainda nem liguei o arduino(está em casa dentro de uma gaveta).

Assim que chegarem as bombas vou volocar mãos á obra e começar a fazer experiências...

A quantidade a dosear, vai mesmo por tempo... em vez de estar a brincar com a tensão, se deixar uma tensão baixa, consigo controlar o doseamento ao mililitro.
Já agora se interessar a alguem encontrei bombas peristalticas em www.reefshops.com a cerca de 11/12€ cada, os portes são cerca de 10€...

Muito Obrigado e um abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Da forma como montou o circuito não vai conseguir chegar a lugar algum.
Como eu falei anteriormente você precisa controlar o tempo e o fluxo(rotação).
Usando reles você só tem 2 opções ou fluxo máximo ou fluxo nenhum.
Olhe as especificações da bomba no site da reefshops.
Ela pode dosar até 100 ml/min ou 1,67ml/s.

Para conseguir dosar 2 ml o rele ficará ativo por pouco mais de 1 segundo. 
Dessa forma é difícil manter o controle da dosagem.

Quanto a questão da alimentação da placa de reles, você precisa verificar se ela comuta com os 5v ou com 12v.

Veja esta placa que alguns dos membros do fórum possuem.

 


Na parte de cima você pode usar 0 a 30v DC ou 0 a 250v AC até um limite de 10A.

Na parte de baixo ela precisa de 5v no VCC (alimentação) e de CH1 a CH4 ela recebe os 5v do arduino para fazer a comutação.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## NunoDinis

:S
Cada vez mais baralhado...Eu até sou adepto do KISS(Keep It Simple Stupid), mas ás vezes lá caio na tentação de inventar...
Bem acho que vou ficar pelo primeiro circuito com o ULN2803... Pelo menos assim já se sabe que funciona!
Em vez de um, faço com 4 destes IC um por cada bomba e arranco o projecto de vez.

Mais uma vez obrigado.
Abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá!
> Da forma como montou o circuito não vai conseguir chegar a lugar algum.
> Como eu falei anteriormente você precisa controlar o tempo e o fluxo(rotação).
> Usando reles você só tem 2 opções ou fluxo máximo ou fluxo nenhum.
> Olhe as especificações da bomba no site da reefshops.
> Ela pode dosar até 100 ml/min ou 1,67ml/s.
> 
> Para conseguir dosar 2 ml o rele ficará ativo por pouco mais de 1 segundo. 
> Dessa forma é difícil manter o controle da dosagem.
> ...


Desculpa mas não vejo necessidade de controlar o fluxo, este será controlado pelo tempo que as bombas rodam...simples…

Eu prefiro débitos minimos, ou seja é colocar as bombas peristálticas no débito mínimo depois com base nos débitos saberemos o tempo necessário para as bombas reporem o que se perde no aquário diariamente.

Se as bombas tiverem um débito grande minimo, ainda podemos ajudar diluíndo ainda mais a solução.Assim será necessário mais ou menos segundos.

Ou seja se a bomba tiver a trabalhar 10 segundos terá depositado 10x mais que só apenas 1 segundo...simples e sem grande confusão sem PWM que sinceramente não é necessário, mesmo que sejam mosfet e não relés… claro que estamos a falar de bombas peristálticas certo?

O código o mais dificil e necessário é uma rotina para um relógio, eu tenho aqui o código para apenas com o arduino regular o tempo. Se precisarem eu posto…depois é até simples, sendo o mais difícil a introdução de dados...mas nem isso é preciso, se ligarem ao PC podem mudar as variáveis no pc…e injectar de novo o programa simplifica o programa.

não é preciso as bombas estarem a trabalhar meia hora em slow motion basta segundos, no entanto tempos curtos pode fazer variar o que repõe mas as peristálticas são bem certinhas… no entanto se conseguirem reduzir ou se usarem bombas de baixo débito melhor…

claro que o PWM não deve funcionar com as bombas, com os mosfets funcionam, mas duvido que faça bem às bombas.

----------


## António Vitor

Já agora esse Dinis é nome de família? Também tenho Dinis do lado da minha avó paterna.

----------


## NunoDinis

Olá Antonio,

Sim é de Familia, é do meu pai, Zona de Vila Real de trás os montes. Vai na volta ainda somos da mesma familia :P
Quanto ás bombas são peristalticas mesmo. E percebo perfeitamente o temporizador por segundos.
O Código já o tenho montado e pronto a carregar no arduino(Trabalho na área de TI há 14 anos por isso...tenho alguma facilidade), o meu problema mesmo tem a ver com sistemas digitais, a faculdade já lá vai há mais de 10 anos e o mais complexo que me lembro de fazer era controlar sinais de transito...

As minhas maiores duvidas tem precisamente a ver com as resistencias que poderiam ser necessárias, apesar de ser uma equação matemática simples, é sempre algo que me faz alguma confusão.
O Relé era só para simplificar o circuito, no que diz respeito a ligações, mas sinceramente nem um esquema de sistemas digitais eu me lembro de como se lê... daí ter postado um esquema com os componentes...

O Objectivo do Arduino era mesmo e só fazer uma bomba peristáltica, a futuro, talvez me "liberta-se" um pouco e começa-se a entender mais do assunto por forma a conseguir montar mais funcionalidades. Mesmo com os 32k de memória do Uno, creio que ainda dá para levar muita coisa.

Quanto ao relógio interno do arduino, eu vou utilizar mesmo a funcção millis() é mais simples e permite uma maior liberdade. O Objectivo é por ex. 16h/20h(Ainda não decidi) depois de ligar ou da ultima vez que doseou, voltar a dosear, assim corro menos riscos de sobredosagem(por não usar RTC).

De facto existem componentes que me deixam muito baralhado tecnicamente, antigamente usava diodos, resitencias, transistores, fontes de alimentação e IC quase dummy...

Enfim muitas duvidas, mas como todos os projectos DIY a que me tenho dedicado, o pré-estudo deixa-me todo baralhado e quando meto a mão na massa, aquilo é simples, espero que com o arduino seja igual...Tive uma vez um fiasco na área da electrónica, por causa de soldaduras, mas depois disso já montei uma calha de leds que ficou bem á primeira... 

Mas os exemplos são mais que muitos... antes de me iniciar nos salgados, os sistemas sempre foram um bicho de 7 cabeças, depois de começar a montar o meu... aquilo é demasiado simples... eu mantinha discus, e sinceramente, os salgados são mais simples de manter do que discus e dão menos dores de cabeça, digo eu.

Abraço e obrigado de novo.

----------


## António Vitor

De vila real não, sempre aqui da zona a norte de lisboa, pelo menos até à 4º geração, antes não faço a minima...
 :Big Grin: 

em relação aos relés como eu não gosto de ter trabalho comprei shields mesmo para o arduino baratos, porque tu não podes alimentar praticamente nenhum relé com corrente do arduino.  E tens de ter amplificação de sinal... mas como é um shield para o arduino, quem o concebeu pensou nisso e pelo preço não me deu ao trabalho de fazer isso.

Depois é escolher um pin qualquer digital e é apenas programar... tenta usar o que existe para o arduino em shields, poupas tempo e trabalho.

----------


## NunoDinis

Hum... Ok, e sabes por acaso onde posso encontrar? Procurei por shield arduino 12v mas só aparecem... Relés...

Abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu usaria apenas relés afinal podes usar a tensão que quiseres nos relés esses relés já estão preparados para o arduino e não queimam...por exemplo estes:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Relay-Shie...item20c8000354

tens código e tudo, neste caso para o pin 2 e pin 3.
almentarias as  bombas através dos relés...simples

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção que eu concordo com o Fernando Garcia, no sentido de tentares ter o débito mínimo para assim controlares melhor o que colocas…
No entanto acho que pwm não devem fazer grande coisa às bombas, tenta descobrir a tensão mínima, e usa essa tensão através dos relés para alimentares as bombas. Por pwm não sei, mais uma vez se isso não te vai reduzir dramaticamente a duração das bombas. vai depender vertamente do tipo das bombas.
mas se quiseres por mosfet para poderes usar PWM...tens aqui:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-hi...item3378b91665
Isto deverá dar, no entanto não aconselho…

Tenho aqui umas bombas que supostamente aguentam a partir de 5V, mas eu tentei usar 3v e ainda rodam…
 :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Deixo uma dica para quem quiser fazer uma dosadora.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2098182

https://github.com/TeraHz/Doser








Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Projecto interessante também embora não perceba, deu-se ao trabalho de fazer o PCB porque não meteu logo lá tudo ou seja o Atmel e todos os seus componentes externos de forma a não ter aquele pseudo Arduino encaixado de fora.

Outra coisa que tenho duvidas, mas falo sem conhecimento é que não sei que amperagem este tipo de step motors das bombas consome logo aqueles terminais finos podem não ser suficientes e derreterem com o tempo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Neste caso não há problema, pq estes doseadores usam simples motores DC de 6 ou 12V. A corrente não é mt alta.

Abraço

----------

